# NCD (56k, bwahahahaha)



## El Caco (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been wanting a DSLR for ages but they keep going for too much on ebay. Yesterday was my day, I found one for a great price in the same store that I bought my RG2027 from and there was no way I was going to leave it there.

I scored a Rebel XT 350D with a spare battery and two lenses. Now I just have to learn how to use it, the fucking giant books that came with it are scaring the shit out of me.

Some new pics of the Ochoteco


----------



## El Caco (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow that camera rules. How much did it run you?! The first Ochoteco pic is so clear it almost looks like a 3D mockup.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2009)

This guitar looks so awesome  I just love how those different layers of wood look together


----------



## sami (Jun 3, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That guitar is so godamn tits....Nice pics dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bird frog leaves thing??


----------



## El Caco (Jun 3, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That guitar is so godamn tits....Nice pics dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It the remains of a dead cane toad that has been in the sun for some time.



7deadlysins666 said:


> Wow that camera rules. How much did it run you?! The first Ochoteco pic is so clear it almost looks like a 3D mockup.



I picked it up for a great price but over your way they go for a good price all the time, you can pick one up for a few hundred. 

The first pic I cheated a little with Gimp, I adjusted the colour to look more natural as it was too warm and I removed a little glare. It's a really hard guitar to take pics of and I haven't worked out how to adjust the settings on the camera yet.


----------



## damigu (Jun 4, 2009)

amazing clarity in those pictures! i've always wanted to get into photography, but my hands aren't steady enough (even with modern image stabilization, i have to take tons of shots to get one usable picture).

i especially like the bird pictures.
do you know that that first bird is?
the magpie in the 2nd picture looks amusingly inquisitive (as they usually do).


----------



## El Caco (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks.

My hands shake like a muthafucka, I too need to take a ton of pics to get one good one, that's why digital is so good. I know nothing about birds except that some look pretty and they shit on everything. I get a lot of different birds and wildlife around here so I think I will snap a lot of pics of them while I am trying to learn how to use this thing.


----------



## damigu (Jun 4, 2009)

found it: the first bird is a blue-faced honeyeater.


if you're able to get such good pics with shaky hands, too, then i'm going to have to look into that camera, too.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 4, 2009)

I get a lot of blurry ones too  

It's a great camera for the money, even if you don't want to get right into photography, you could leave it on full automatic and get some great pics. Sure 8 mega pixel is a little light compared to some of the newer professional DSLR's but it's enough for most of us and they are practically giving these away in the US.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice man, some great shots you have. I have the European verison of the 350D, very good cameras. Going to upgrade soon though.


----------

